# polaris phoenix 200 service manual, wiring diagram



## shuggyboy

hi folks,

im looking for a service manaul for a polaris phoenix 2005, well its just really the wiring diagram i need, I bought the quad a s a non runner, there is no spark, i have been looking at the wiring, it seems a bit different to usual cdi ignition systems as there is no power wire coming from the stator (usually black and red on most bikes) there are just the 3 yellow power wires to feed the regulator, an earth and the pulse coil wire, a wiring diagram would really help, there is also a white wire coming from the cdi alongside the 2 sockets for the loom, does anyone know what this is for, i was looking into it and sometimes there is a brown wire coming from the cdi which acts as a restrictor when it is put into reverse, but mine doiesnt have that, i have rebuilt the engine, including polishing the head, ports, valve, piston etc, I just need the wiring diagram to help me sus out the wiring.

thanks

Shug


----------



## Polaris425

I've never even heard of the phoenix. Is it a youth quad?


----------



## Polaris425

here's one for a 2006...

http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/141311855-polaris-phoenix-200-sawtooth-200-service


----------



## Livefree

*Polaris Pheonix issue*

I have a 2009 Pheonix and it has electrical issues too. If yours will turn over (with the battery if so equipped) then it must be the electronic ignition components. Mine won't charge the battery so I use the kick start.


----------



## Livefree

*in addition*

I know through researching my problems there were recalls on the 2005 model year from Polaris.


----------



## mrkd1

*IGNITION SYSTEM*
*Ignition System Testing*
Whenever troubleshooting an electrical problem you should first check all terminal connections to be sure they are clean and tight.
Use the following pages as a guide for troubleshooting. The resistance values are also given on the specification pages.
*Condition: No spark or intermittent spark.*
Verify 12 VDC power is present on both BRN and GRN/Y wires at the CDI with the brake applied.
Disconnect the W and BRN/W wire at the CDI
module to isolate the limiter portion of the module.
This test will isolate the transmission switch circuit
Verify that a minimum of 10.5 VDC is getting to
the CDI module BRN wire during cranking. Refer
to the wiring schematic for connection locations.
I s t h e DC voltage output within specifications?
Check coil ground connection between engine and coil
mount using an ohmmeter. The coil mount should​

have good continuity to ground on the engine (0-.2 
Ω).
Disconnect the BLK and BLK/GRN wires from
the ignition coil and check resistance:
Primary - Measure between the Primary and
Ground Wire Tabs on the coil: 0.2 to 0.6 Ohms
Secondary - Measure between High Tension Wire
and engine ground (Cap Installed): 7K​
​
Ω - 9KΩ
​Are these values within specs?
If all of the above tests are within specifications, and all grounds, connections, and wire color coding
have been inspected, perform voltage output tests on following page before replacing the CDI module.
- Test the ETC switch circuit and the
transmission switch circuit for
shorts to ground.
- Check connectors for moisture,
wire color matching or corrosion.
Inspect battery condition, connectors,
wiring and grounds to the
component in question. Replace
the component if a wiring problem
Clean coil mounting area.
Repair ground wire connections.
Replace the ignition coil.


There is a 2009 manual listed here if you look above, this is part of a page from it.​


----------



## Real hawkins

Do anyone know the ohm reading for the trigger coil/pickup coil/pulsar/magneto


----------



## jaysonagosto37

TEngo un polaris phoenix 200 2005 i tengo el mismo problema no ai chispa arguien soluciono este problema


----------

